# heure(s) + et quart / et demie / moins (le) quart / pile / précise(s) / quinze / trente / etc. - façons de dire l'heure



## Texas Heat Wave

Bonjour à tous,

  Dans la conversation, quelle expression est plus commune pour exprimer quelle heure il est:

  10h15
  Il est dix heures et quart.
  Il est dix heures quinze.

  10h30.
  Il est dix heures et demie.
  Il est dix heures trente.

  10h45
  Il est onze heures moins le quart.
  Il est dix heures quarante-cinq.

  10h50
  Il est onze heures moins dix.
  Il est dix heures cinquante.

  Dans mes textes de grammaire on emploie le premier exemple de chaque paire,  mais j’entends souvent le deuxième.

  Merci d’avance!

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci. Voir également les discussions suivantes :
0 h 30 - prononciation de l'heure : minuit et demi / zéro heure trente
12 h 21 - prononciation de l'heure : midi/douze heures vingt et un/une
X heures (et) (un) quart
Comment dire l'heure précise (heures, minutes, secondes)
une heure (et) quinze (minutes) - durée


----------



## distille

D'après ce que j'entends tous les jours:

10h15
Il est dix heures et quart. Très souvent utilisée
Il est dix heures quinze. Possible, mais on dit souvent et quart

10h30.
Il est dix heures et demie.
Il est dix heures trente.
Les deux phrases sont utilisées

10h45
Il est onze heures moins le quart. Oui
Il est dix heures quarante-cinq. Moins fréquent

10h50
Il est onze heures moins dix. Oui
Il est dix heures cinquante. Moins fréquent


----------



## tie-breack

Et quand il est 10h00? 
Il vaut mieux "il est dix heures, il est dix heures précises ou il est dix heures pile?"

Merci.


----------



## zaby

"Il est dix heures" est la façon la plus commune de le dire
Si on dit "il est dix heures précises" ou bien "il est dix heures pile", on insiste sur le fait qu'il n'est pas "10h01" ou "9h59" mais bien exactement "10h00"

(Pour la première question , je suis d'accord avec les commentaires de Distille)


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

D'accord aussi sur les fréquences données précédemment.
Si l'on sait que la personne connaît à peu près l'heure qu'il est, on peut aussi répondre "il est et quart"/"il est la demie"/"il est moins le quart". Si la personne qui a posé la question ne comprend pas, elle dira "mais de quelle heure ?", et l'on répondra "de dix heures".
Pour dire "dix heures précises", on dit aussi, dans le langage familier, il est "pile poil dix heures" !


----------



## LV4-26

Texas Heat Wave said:


> Dans mes textes de grammaire on emploie le premier exemple de chaque paire,  mais j’entends souvent le deuxième.


En effet, le premier exemple reste le plus fréquent (dans la conversation) mais le deuxième gagne du terrain.

NB1 : Pour les heures encore plus précises comme 18h43, on hésite à dire sept heures moins dix-sept. Donc, dans ce cas, on dira plutôt dix-huit heures quarante-trois. Ou bien, on dira "_il est entre moins vingt et moins le quart".

_NB2 : Par contre, les employés de la SNCF ne diront jamais _Votre train arrive entre moins vingt et moins le quart _


----------



## FrançoisXV

10h00 = dix heures précises sera utilisé pour donner un rendez-vous, pas souvent pour donner l'heure. on dit aussi dix heures tapantes (les horloges sont en train de sonner, au propre ou au figuré)
l'existence des deux façons de donner l'heure est technologique: affichage à aiguilles ou digital. 10 h 52 lu sur une montre à aiguilles donne onze heures moins huit, dix heures cinquante-deux en lisant directement une montre digitale. c'est pareil pour huit heures du soir et vingt heures.


----------



## EkatS

Est-ce qu'on dit en France "il est 1h. du matin" ou "il est 1h. de la nuit". A quelle heure finit le soir et la nuit? merci.


----------



## Calamitintin

Nous avons 1h du matin, jusqu'à 11h du matin. Après on a midi. Puis de 1h à 5h de l'après-midi. Et ensuite 6h à 11h du soir. Enfin, minuit.
++
Cal


----------



## Pastoretta

...et quand on voit 3:51, on dirait "il est trois heures cinquante et un" ou "trois heures cinquante et une"? Il me semble que j'avais entendu les deux, mais du coup je ne suis plus sûre.


----------



## Chimel

Trois heures cinquante et une ("minute" est sous-entendu).


----------



## ammodramus

Bonjour à tous,
Je sais qu'on n'utilise pas "moins le quart" avec le système des 24-heures, mais est-ce qu'on peut dire "moins dix" dans ce système?  Par exemple, est-ce que c'est correcte à dire "dix-huit heures moins dix"?
Le message de LV4-26 en haut suggère que c'est le cas, mais j'ai cherché partout pour une explication définitive, et je n'ai rien trouvé!

Merci!
A


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut ammodramus,



ammodramus said:


> [...] mais est-ce qu'on peut dire "moins dix" dans ce système?  Par exemple, est-ce que c'est correcte à dire "dix-huit heures moins dix"? [...]


Non, normalement on ne mélange pas les deux  façons de dire pour les heures et les minutes. Donc : il est dix-sept  heure cinquante ou il est six heures moins dix (du soir).


----------



## tilt

Petite remarque concernant "moins le quart" : on peut également dire seulement "moins quart".


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,

Avant-hier j'ai entendu un collègue dire qu'il était quatorze heures moins dix... Donc ça se dit bien ! 
(contrairement à ce que je disais au post #13)


----------



## tilt

Certains le disent peut-être, mais c'est suffisamment rare pour que ça m'écorche les oreilles... Je ne le recommandrais pas !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

J'ai aussi été étonnée, mais aucun autre collègue autour ne semblait l'être... J'ai ajouté ceci non pour recommander de le dire, mais pour montrer que ça se dit pourtant bien (en tout cas dans mon coin), même si je ne le dirais pas moi-même.


----------



## faro_kc

Salut,
Quand on donne l'heure, pourquoi l'article * le *apparaît après *moins* comme dans la phrase [2] et non pas après la conjonction _*et *_comme dans la phrase [1] ? 

[1] Il est cinq heure *et* quart.
[2] Il est cinq heure* moins le* quart.

Et si on dit *moins le quart*, pourquoi on ne dit pas : "il est cinq heure *moins le dix" *?

Merci,


----------



## Comtois

Parce que dix est un *adjectif* numéral : dix, ici, c'est _dix minutes_, avec ellipse de _minutes_.
En revanche _quart _est un substantif : c'est _un quart d'heure_, avec ellipse de _d'heure_. Certaines personnes disent d'ailleurs _moins un quart_.


----------



## Xenay

Comtois said:


> Certaines personnes disent d'ailleurs _moins un quart_.


Sans oublier "moins quart". Omission du déterminant.


----------



## SwissPete

Puisqu'il y en a cinq, on devrait mettre _heure _au pluriel.


----------



## faro_kc

Comtois said:


> Parce que dix est un *adjectif* numéral : dix, ici, c'est _dix minutes_, avec ellipse de _minutes_.
> En revanche _quart _est un substantif : c'est _un quart d'heure_, avec ellipse de _d'heure_. Certaines personnes disent d'ailleurs _moins un quart_.



Merci beaucoup Comtois, Xenay et SwissPete.

D'accord,* quart* est un substantif masculin , donc il est précédé d'un déterminant (*le* ou *un*). Mais, parmi ces deux derniers , quel est le plus utilisé et/ou le plus correcte? et l'absence du déterminant (cinq heures moins quart), suit-il une règle? 

je vous remercie.


----------



## Xenay

faro_kc said:


> [..]et l'absence du déterminant (cinq heures moins quart), suit-il une règle?



En ce qui me concerne, j'ai pratiquement toujours utilisé et entendu l'absence du déterminant. Particularité belge, peut-être ?


----------



## janpol

On entend aussi "il est cinq heures un quart"


----------



## Maître Capello

Chez moi, après _moins_, on omet le plus souvent l'article (_moins quart_), on ajoute parfois l'article défini (_moins *le* quart_) – encore qu'à l'oral on l'élide généralement en _moins *l'*quart_ –, mais on ne met jamais l'article indéfini (_moins *un* quart_) qui serait vraiment très curieux si je l'entendais.


----------



## faro_kc

Et pourquoi l'article défini *le** apparaît-il qu'après *moins* et non pas après la conjonction *et***.

***Il est sept heures *et* *quart*.
****Il est sept heures *moins le quart*.

Merci


----------



## Maître Capello

faro_kc said:


> Et pourquoi l'article défini *le** apparaît-il qu'après *moins* et non pas après la conjonction *et***.


Il n'y a aucune logique ; ce sont seulement les aléas de la langue…


----------



## ilie86

Bonjour,

j'ai consulté les autres fils, mais je n'ai rien trouvé à ce sujet.

Avec l'horaire on peut utiliser "et quart" "et demie" "moins le quart" au lieu de "quinze" "trente" et "quarante-cinq".

Cela est-il possible même si l'on choisit les formes 12.00, 13.00 , 14.00, 15.00 etc?

Par exemple:

Je suis rentrée à 9 heures et demie du soir
Je suis rentrée à 21 heures et demie
Je suis rentrée à 21 heures trente

J'ai des doutes sur la deuxième solution (Je suis rentrée à 21 heures et demie). Pour Les autres deux je suis presque certaine.

Merci de votre aide


----------



## SergueiL

_Vingt et une heures trente_ me semble beaucoup plus courant (du moins en France) mais on ne peut pas dire que _vingt et une heures et demie_ soit incorrect.


----------



## ilie86

Donc il n'y a pas de règle exacte?On peut dire aussi  bien IL EST QUATORZE HEURES TRENTE que IL EST QUATORZE HEURES ET DEMIE?


----------



## Philippides

Je ne dirai jamais vingt-et-une heures et demie ou quatorze heure et demie

Soit neuf heures et demie
ou  vingt-et-une heures trente.

je pense que quart et demie ne sont utilisés (en France) que pour les heures de 1 à 11 + midi et minuit


----------



## Maître Capello

Je suis entièrement de l'avis de Philipides : on ne devrait pas mélanger les deux façons de dire l'heure. On devrait choisir entre le système sur douze heures avec _quart_ et _demi_ (et _midi_, _minuit_), et le système sur vingt-quatre heures avec _quinze_ et _trente_ (et sans _moins_).

_neuf heures et demie_ (du matin ou du soir)
_neuf heures trente_ (en principe seulement du matin)
_vingt et une heures et demie_  (inusité)
_vingt et une heures trente_ (forcément du soir)


----------



## tilt

Je dis l'heure de la même façon que Philipides et Me Capello, mais j'ai le sentiment qu'employer _quart _ou _demi _avec le comptage sur 24 heures fait malgré tout son chemin, petit à petit. Même si ça reste encore assez rare, il m'est arrivé plusieurs fois de l'entendre, notamment chez les plus jeunes, qui sont accoutumés aux seules horloges digitales et comptent par conséquent de moins en moins sur 12 heures.


----------



## SergueiL

ilie86 said:


> Donc il n'y a pas de règle exacte?On peut dire aussi  bien IL EST QUATORZE HEURES TRENTE que IL EST QUATORZE HEURES ET DEMIE?


La *règle*, on ne sait pas, mais l'*usage* recommande fortement de dire "Quatorze heures trente".


----------



## Maître Capello

Le bon usage recommande même plutôt _deux heures et demie_, la façon de compter sur vingt-quatre heures étant souvent considérée comme relâchée par les puristes. Cela dit, l'heure donnée sur douze heures perd de plus en plus de terrain de nos jours et je me verrais mal condamner _quatorze heures trente_.


----------



## sanchez90

Voilà mon doute d'aujourd'hui.

17 h 30: il est dix-sept heures trente/Il est cinq heures et demie de l'après-midi

Mais mon livre donne aussi une troisième solution: Il est cinq heures trente

Est-il correct?


----------



## Xenay

[...]
Dix-sept heures trente : 
Cinq heures et demie de l'après-midi : OK, mais uniquement lorsque l'interlocuteur ne sait pas de quel moment de la journée on parle. Exemple : si quelqu'un vous demande l'heure dans la rue, il parait assez inutile de préciser "_de l'après-midi"_ puisque votre interlocuteur saura certainement que nous sommes l'après-midi.
Cinq heures trente :


----------



## sanchez90

Je croyais qu'on ne pouvait pas mélanger les deux systèmes (12 et 24 heures). Soit on emploie le système sur douze heures (avec _midi et minuit_) avec _quart_ et _demi_, soit on emploie le système sur vingt-quatre heures avec _quinze_ et _trente_…


C'est pour ça que je ne comprends pas "il est cinq heures trente" pour 17 h 30


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour

c'est l'inverse. Dix sept heures et demie est non standard. cf.


SergueiL said:


> _Vingt et une heures trente_ me semble beaucoup plus courant (du moins en France) mais on ne peut pas dire que _vingt et une heures et demie_ soit incorrect.





Philippides said:


> Je ne dirai jamais vingt-et-une heures et demie ou quatorze heure et demie
> 
> Soit neuf heures et demie
> ou  vingt-et-une heures trente.
> 
> je pense que quart et demie ne sont utilisés (en France) que pour les heures de 1 à 11 + midi et minuit


----------



## Maître Capello

_Dix-sept heures et demie_ est effectivement inusité, mais je trouve que _cinq heures trente_ (de l'après-midi) est à éviter (cf. #32), quoique l'usage semble l'accepter de plus en plus.


----------



## sanchez90

Mon problème, c'est que mon livre donne trois solutions pour 17 h 30: il est dix-sept heures trente/Il est cinq heures et demie de l'après-midi/ Il est cinq heures trente



Pour moi il n'y a que deux solutions correctes : il est dix-sept heures trente/Il est cinq heures et demie de l'après-midi/


----------



## Philippides

Non ton livre a raison : les trois solutions sont parfaitement possibles et selon moi toutes usitées. 
A noter que pour "cinq heures et demie" on n'ajoutera "de l'après-midi" que si le contexte ne rend pas cela évident. Et encore, dans ce cas je pense que l'on préfèrera utiliser "dix-sept heures trente"


----------



## Benoit Lavaut

Bonjour bonjour, je viens solliciter votre aide pour un problème récurrent au sein de ma famille qui provoque à chaque fois de l'énervement d'abord de leur part et ensuite surtout de la mienne.

Le problème est simple. Quand j'avais 14/15 ans on était dans le salon et mon frère m'avait demandé l'heure. Je lui ai répondu simplement "Il est 10 heures moins quinze." Là, ma mère, mon frère et ma sœur se sont insurgés, montant sur leurs grands chevaux d'académiciens, m'insultant presque, en insistant que "moins quinze" ça ne se disait pas, et qu'il fallait dire "moins le quart" ou "10 heures quarante cinq". Soit, dans le doute j'ai préféré leur donner cette victoire, non sans avoir argué que quoi qu'il arrive ils avaient bien compris ce que je voulais dire et que ça commençait à me pomper l'air de débattre sur des broutilles.
(...)
Le problème de l'heure est revenu plusieurs fois, et à chaque fois j'ai argumenté en disant "On peut dire moins dix et moins vingt, pourquoi moins quinze ça vous choque b. de m." (là ils m'avaient vraiment poussé à bout.)

Bref, éclairez moi s'il-vous-plait, parce que depuis cette petite rixe dès que je veux faire entendre mon point de vue sur une mauvaise remarque je constate après coup que j'ai toujours raison, et ce n'est pas mon but d'avoir raison. Surtout que plus jeune je voulais leur faire admettre mais ils détournaient la conversation. Tout ce que je veux c'est qu'ils évitent de la ramener à chaque fois qu'ils pensent avoir la science infuse, surtout pour des futilités sans importance. Et dans le cas contraire où "moins quinze" ne se dit pas, alors je m'inclinerai et me fondrai en excuses.

De ce que je crois comprendre, "moins quinze" est juste moins utilisé, du coup ça peut "choquer".

Merci d'avance pour tout réponse. (et d'avoir lu cette petite tranche de vie)

Ben


----------



## jekoh

Je ne me rappelle pas avoir jamais entendu « X heures moins quinze », donc j'en déduis que ça ne se dit pas des masses.

Vous-même, avez-vous déjà entendu quelqu'un le dire ? Je veux dire, pas vous […].


----------



## floralies

Bonjour,

On dit pas moins quinze je ne l'ai jamais entendu ni dit moi même.
Par contre on dit onze heures quinze par exemple.

C est vrai c'est pas logique mais c'est comme ça. 
Quelq'un connaît peut être la raison ici.


----------



## jekoh

La raison, c'est sans doute que « moins quinze » est concurrencé par « moins le quart ».

Alors qu'on ne dirait pas « moins le sixième » pour « moins dix », pas plus qu'on ne dirait « huit heures et tiers » pour « huit heures vingt ».


----------



## Nicomon

Bienvenue sur le forum, Benoit Lavaut. 

Comme j'ai de la suite dans les idées - et peut-être parce que je suis québécoise - je dis « quart » dans les deux sens.
Comme je dis « et demie » plutôt que « trente ».

Au Québec (ou du moins, dans mon entourage immédiat) on dit « moins quart » sans l'ajout de l'article.
Et puis « onze heures *et *quart » plutôt que « onze heures quinze ». Est-ce que ça vous choque aussi ? 
Extrait du CNRTL


> *Rem.* Dans la lang. contemp., _moins le quart_ est plus fréq. que _moins un quart_; _moins quart_ est fam. ou régional.



Je le dis autrement, mais « _moins quinze_ » ne me choque pas du tout.  Si je l'entendais, je croirais que c'est un régionalisme, sans plus.
L'important, c'est de se comprendre.


jekoh said:


> La raison, c'est sans doute que « moins quinze » est concurrencé par « moins le quart ».


 À quoi je réponds que « quinze » est concurrencé par « et/un quart ».  Alors, pourquoi pas « moins quinze » ?


----------



## jekoh

Nicomon said:


> À quoi je réponds que « quinze » est concurrencé par « et/un quart ».  Alors, pourquoi pas « moins quinze » ?


Mais le pendant de « quinze » n'est pas « moins quinze », c'est « quarante-cinq » ! 

Donc pourquoi pas « moins quinze » : parce qu'il y a déjà « moins le quart » et « quarante-cinq » et qu'il semble que ça suffise bien.


----------



## Nicomon

Mon erreur.  J'aurais dû penser à « quarante-cinq », que Benoit a mentionné mais que je n'ai pas l'habitude de dire.

Mais bon, au risque de me répéter... « moins quinze »  ne me choque pas.
Je trouve ça tout aussi logique que « moins quatorze » ou « moins seize ».

Je suis peut être plus tolérante que certains.  Ou j'ai l'oreille plus endurcie aux expressions « pas comme les autres ».


----------



## Oddmania

Ça me fait penser que quand j'étais adolescent, un de mes amis s'était aussi insurgé en m'entendant dire "Quatre heures trente" ! Selon lui, c'était soit "quatre heures et demi", soit "seize heures trente". Point.

Je reconnais que certaines tournures sont plus courantes que d'autres, mais de là à reprendre les gens... ! J'aime les fantaisies moi aussi : il m'arrive de dire "Il est moins cinq de la demi" lorsqu'il est X heures 25. Ça fait toujours sourire les gens


----------



## Nicomon

J'ai bien envie d'adopter « moins cinq de la demi ». 

Je pense tout à coup à cette ligne de _Noël au camp_, de Tex Lecor.


> Hé Rosaire ! quelle heure qu'y est ?
> Minuit *dans* vingt ? - Merci ben !


  Non, ce n'est pas courant pour « moins vingt ». Je ne me souviens pas l'avoir entendu ailleurs que dans cette chanson.
Mais j'y trouve une certaine logique : Il sera minuit dans vingt minutes.


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour _moins quinze_, tout ce ce que l'on peut dire est que c'est très rare et que la plupart des francophones trouveront cette expression étrange. Il vaut donc mieux l'éviter. Quant à savoir si elle est correcte ou non, ce n'est pour moi pas plus incorrect – ou tout aussi incorrect – que _quatre heures trente_ (de l'après-midi) ou _seize heures et demie_…



jekoh said:


> Mais le pendant de « quinze » n'est pas « moins quinze », c'est « quarante-cinq » !


Oui, mais les pendants de tous les autres multiples de cinq sont bien _moins cinq/dix/vingt/vingt-cinq_, alors pourquoi pas la même chose avec _quinze_ ? En d'autres termes, tout ce que l'on peut dire est que _moins quinze_ est très logique mais presque totalement inusité.


----------



## jekoh

Maître Capello said:


> Oui, mais les pendants de tous les autres multiples de cinq sont bien _moins cinq/dix/vingt/vingt-cinq_, alors pourquoi pas la même chose avec _quinze_ ?


Parce qu'il y a déjà « moins le quart » et « quarante-cinq » et qu'il semble que ça suffise bien.


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, ça, vous l'avez déjà dit… Mais avec la même logique on pourrait aussi dire que puisqu'il y a déjà _moins le quart_ et _et demie_, pourquoi dire _quarante-cinq_ et _trente_ ? Ce n'est pas parce qu'il existe déjà une façon de dire quelque chose qu'il faut nécessairement exclure les autres…


----------



## jekoh

Maître Capello said:


> Mais avec la même logique on pourrait aussi dire que puisqu'il y a déjà _moins le quart_ et _et demie_, pourquoi dire _quarante-cinq_ et _trente_ ?


Mais ce n'est pas la même logique !
On dit _quarante-cinq_ en plus de _moins le quart_ exactement comme on dit _quarante_ en plus de _moins vingt_.
Tous les multiples de cinq ont une forme en « moins quelque chose » en plus de la forme de type « trente-cinq », il se trouve simplement que pour quinze, cette forme est « moins le quart » plutôt que « moins quinze ».


----------



## JClaudeK

A mon avis, il faut clairement distinguer deux façons de dire l'heure:

1) Le façon "à l'ancienne" qui se réfère à un cadran avec des aiguilles de montre divisé en 60 minutes qu'on peut couper en 4 quarts: d'où " X heures et quart/ moins le quart/  et demie ...."
Même pour 16h15 ou 16h45, on dira "quatre heures et quart ou cinq heures  moins le quart".

2) La façon "moderne/ 'officielle'", inspirée des montres digitales: d'où 4 heures 15/ 4h30/ 4h45
*et 16*h15 / 16h*45 */ 16h*30*

A une époque, lorsque les montres digitales étaient le "must", les jeunes ne comprenaient même plus quand on leur disait "il est cinq heures et quart" etc.
Avec le retour en force des belles montres à cadran, ils ont à nouveau appris ce que ça veut dire.



Nicomon said:


> Je le dis autrement, mais « _moins quinze_ » ne me choque pas du tout.


Moi, si. C'est 'X heures 45' ou 'X heures moins le quart'. Il ne faut pas mélanger les genres.


----------



## Nicomon

Je l'ai déjà écrit... je dis « moins quart ».  Je trouve l'article  (qu'on ne met pas avec « et ») superflu.
[…]

J'écris 5 h 15 / 5 h 30 / 5 h 45  (ou je remplace les 5 par 17 si c'est l'après-midi) mais je dis  _cinq heures et quart/et demie/six heures moins quart._

Je ne suis pas sûre de comprendre « Il ne faut pas mélanger les genres ».   

[…]


----------



## JClaudeK

Nicomon said:


> Je ne suis pas sûre de comprendre « Il ne faut pas mélanger les genres ».


Par là, je voulais dire: mélanger la façon de dire l'heure "à l'ancienne" et la façon "moderne" / 'l'heure 'officielle' (qui comprend 24 heures et non pas 12).

cf:


Maître Capello said:


> Quant à savoir si elle est correcte ou non, ce n'est pour moi pas plus incorrect – ou tout aussi incorrect – que quatre heures trente (de l'après-midi) ou seize heures et demie…


----------



## Benoit Lavaut

Le moins que l'on puisse dire c'est que ce "moins quinze" fait des émules ! Tout ceci tend malheureusement à étouffer ce vieux "moins quinze" perdu dans l'ombre du "quarante-cinq" et du "moins le quart". Il va donc mourir doucement tandis que je me fondrai en excuses, m'inclinant devant la toute suprême pensée prônée qui ne laisse pas la place aux petites parcelles de pouvoir sur les mots. Ma famille a gagné cette bataille mais pas la guerre, quoiqu'avec l'âge il m'arrive de moins en moins de vouloir discuter le tort ou la raison. Mais au moins sur cette question, quand on me demandera l'heure, soit je ferai l'effort de m'intégrer dans la jungle idiomatique francophone, soit je lâcherai avec malice le fameux "va t'acheter une montre" !

Sur ce, merci de vos réponses


----------



## Nicomon

JClaudeK said:


> Par là, je voulais dire: mélanger la façon de dire l'heure "à l'ancienne" et la façon "moderne" / 'l'heure 'officielle' (qui comprend 24 heures et non pas 12).


 Merci. Disons que l'heure « officielle » n'est pas courante à l'oral au Québec.
S'il est 16 heures 40 et que je dis cinq heures moins vingt... la personne sait bien qu'on n'est pas en pleine nuit.

Je continue de penser que X_ heures moins quinze_ n'est pas moins logique  - bien qu'inusité - que X _heures moins vingt.  _
En ce qui me concerne, Benoit n'a rien à se faire pardonner.  Je lui donne une étoile pour l'originalité.


----------



## Monicaallred

Bonsoir !

Peut-on dire "Il est quatre heures moins le quart *du matin*" ? Cet ajout me semble bizarre...


----------



## k@t

Bonsoir, 

Disons qu'en général le contexte est suffisant pour ne pas avoir besoin de préciser.
Cependant, si on donne l'heure sur seulement 12 heures, préciser s'il s'agit du matin ou de l'après-midi / du soir n'est pas aberrant. Donc, oui, on peut le dire.
(A contrario, dire qu'il est 15 heures 45 de l'après-midi serait pléonastique.)


----------



## nbCali

Bonjour!

Mon manuel scolaire indique qu'avec le système horaire sur 12h, il faut utiliser "moins" en décrivant l'heure après la demi-heure (par exemple, il faut dire "il est trois heures moins vingt" au lieu de dire "il est deux heures quarante"). Je voudrais savoir si c'est vraiment normal/courant d'utiliser cette construction en France/aux pays francophones? Aux É-U, c'est ne pas très répandu ou j'habite, ou bien, c'est un peu vieilli- quelque chose que mes grands-parents diraient...

Merci en avance!


----------



## Yendred

nbCali said:


> Je voudrais savoir si c'est vraiment normal/courant d'utiliser cette construction en France/aux pays francophones?


En France, c'est très courant dans la vie quotidienne.
La forme "_deux heures quarante_" est au contraire considérée comme formelle, et n'est utilisée par exemple que dans les annonces dans les gares ou les aéroports.


----------



## Maître Capello

Yendred said:


> La forme "_deux heures quarante_" est au contraire considérée comme formelle


La forme « mixte » _deux heures quarante_ (de l'après-midi) est en fait déconseillée par tous les manuels ; elle n'est certainement pas formelle. Il faudrait en principe choisir entre _trois heures moins vingt_ (façon traditionnelle de dire l'heure, recommandée par les puristes) et _quatorze heures quarante_ (façon plus moderne de dire l'heure).


----------



## snarkhunter

Oddmania said:


> il m'arrive de dire "Il est moins cinq de la demi" lorsqu'il est X heures 25. Ça fait toujours sourire les gens


... et pour 35, ce serait alors _"moins dix de moins le quart"_ ?!


----------



## Bezoard

nbCali said:


> Je voudrais savoir si c'est vraiment normal/courant d'utiliser cette construction en France/aux pays francophones? Aux É-U, c'est ne pas très répandu ou j'habite, ou bien, c'est un peu vieilli- quelque chose que mes grands-parents diraient...


Je trouve que c'est un peu vieilli en France aussi, du moins dans ma région. Les recommandations datent souvent d'un temps ancien, celui où l'heure ne se lisait que sur des cadrans de montres ou d'horloge et où donc il était naturel et visuel de lire "trois heures moins vingt". Aujourd’hui  qu'on lit très souvent l'heure sous forme numérique, il est devenu usuel de dire "deux heures quarante".


----------



## olivier68

A mon sens, les deux formulations sont, en France, largement utilisées (et totalement équivalentes). Je rejoins l'analyse de Bezoard : le développement des affichages numériques sur les montres, les écrans, etc... fait que, peut-être, il y a une tendance à utiliser plus souvent ce que Capello appele la "forme mixte".


----------



## olivier68

snarkhunter said:


> ... et pour 35, ce serait alors _"moins dix de moins le quart"_ ?!


ou "_et cinq de la demie_" ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Bezoard said:


> Aujourd’hui qu'on lit très souvent l'heure sous forme numérique, il est devenu usuel de dire "deux heures quarante".


C'est en effet de plus en plus courant, mais l'affichage quasi omniprésent de l'heure au format numérique devrait plaider en faveur de _quatorze heures quarante_ plutôt que _deux heures quarante_.


----------



## Bezoard

C'est vrai, avec cette réserve qu'un certain nombre d'appareils offrent le choix entre deux affichages, celui sur 24h et celui sur 12h.


----------



## Maître Capello

Le choix d'affichage sur douze heures est en fait le format anglo-saxon, avec la précision impérative _am_ ou _pm_ ; il n'est guère usité en français. Mais il est en effet possible que cela contribue à ce que les gens disent _deux heures quarante_.


----------



## olivier68

Le souci du _am_, c'est que la plupart des gens ne savent pas que c'est le latin "_ante meridiem_". Et qu'ils ont tendance à interpréter _am_ comme _après-midi_.


----------

